# Best Memory With Your Corps/Sqn



## Ranger (7 Apr 2004)

Hey all,
What are some of your best memories that you‘ve had with your corps or squadron. 
Mine:

Regimental Dinner has got to be my most fun outing with my Corps. (QY RANG, 2799) We went to Fort York in the early after noon and did a parade and the Regiment as well as our sister corps 337. After the Parade we were congratulated on how great we were by the RSM of the Regiment (he said we were better then the regiment and 337). Then we ventured to the Eaton Centre by streetcar and had fun tehre for a couple hours. When we arrived back to Fort York we went and waited to be seated for dinner. Well most of the regiment was drunk before we even sat down and during dinner the Head Table started a food fight! lol one of the guys behind me was throwign olives at me and hit me in the temple with one lol so we called him olive boy. lol i was hit with anything from bread and butter to pickles and utensils. (olive boy threw a fork at me because he ran out of olives) anyway, Regimental Dinner was hands down my best experience with cadets!!


----------



## Jason Bourne (7 Apr 2004)

By far my fav Sqd. experience was when I went Gliding for the 1st time. I was hooked instantly! Gliding by far..has got to be one of the most relaxing sports ever. That and Drill competition, although we got our butts handed to us we had fun..our precision drill kicked some arse though.
Winning the Provincial Senior Basketball for Alberta 2000 was fun..2nd year Sqd kicking all the big names      Twas fun.


----------



## Ranger (7 Apr 2004)

sounds cool


----------



## chalk1 (7 Apr 2004)

I cant say i have one particular best memory, but the best kind are the ones of sitting around the fire after a nice, long day, with all the cadets tired but smiling.


----------



## Ranger (7 Apr 2004)

yeah, that‘s always fun


----------



## winchable (7 Apr 2004)

My best memory (I‘m assuming this is about Cadets) comes from when I was a wee Navyleague-cadet (Kind of funny that the best memory doesnt actually come from sea-cadets, but from their rugrat counterparts) was at a Christmas dinner one year when I was made the "CO" for the day.

Then there was the national award for excellence thing...nono, it was definetly the Christmas dinner.


----------



## alan_li_13 (7 Apr 2004)

Yeah, that  christmas dinner was great. All these people went up to the front to sing and we cadets went up too, lol

but my personal favorite would be the exercises to our ex-Co‘s farm. He always cook Ranger Stew for us.Ummm...My mouth is watering...

But i seriously doubt that the RSM of the regiment would say that one cadet corp is better than the other...
But if he did...


----------



## Ranger (8 Apr 2004)

rifle_team_captain_13, i wasn‘t sure if i should‘ve put that, it is true he did say it...but i‘m sorry if it hurt ur feelings


----------



## alan_li_13 (9 Apr 2004)

meh...that‘s alright, it was probably true, we were not that great. 

They gave us so much good food though, lol. Except for lunch. Did u have those fat, disgusting, porkchops? Holy jeez...


----------



## cdhoult (9 Apr 2004)

I went to visit my old corps last night (I came back to Ont for a visit), and a CI was there, and she looked really familiar....and then I remembered, we were on course together for the first two years of cadets (She late quit, and we hadn‘t had communication since).

It was a nice walk down memory lane, recalling all these events from course together...I can‘t peg down a certain memory, but sometimes it‘s nice to just sit back and remember events that happened so long ago (well, not so long...but 4 years in cadet-time can be quite a while).


----------



## dano (9 Apr 2004)

I have one very memerial moment(s) I had with the Corps.

We we‘re on a FTX. The weekend we had this FTX on was the same weekend a thousand reservists we‘re doing maneuvers. Now I am not clear if it was the RSM or an Officer that told us that the reserves "vowed" to ambush our BIV site. So through out the whole weekend there was a uneasy feeling.

Later, our Night-Nav was starting. The officers we‘re concered about the little Cadets (because of the reserves), so it was to be a 2 hour long Nav. They had also explained to us that "If reservists mistake you a enemy unit and begin firing or shouting signals. Yell out you‘re a Cadet"

So the night nav begins. My SEC CMDR was doing the usual proceedures for the night nav. Now we (Lorne Scots) never have a traditial FTX like we‘re sopose to. At least at night. Our version of Night Navs we‘re always "capture the flag" or plain and simple "section attacks" .. Now that I think about it.. we never even wanted to caputre the flag.. no one did. All we did was kill each other in the feild. 

Anyway, so our section of Cadets are out in the bush. Our SEC CMDR had set us up to do attacks on the on coming section near us. So we ambush them and all the little Cadets run and fall on the ground yelling "I am a Cadet, I am a Cadet!"


Eventually, our whole Corp somehow ended up being in close proximity with each other. And it turned into one big killing feild. Everyones yelling, people are getting zap straped. Hog tied. Tied to trees. You name it. Our officers we‘re not impressed. The Captain later told us that, "We (the officers) we‘re sitting and doing work in the tent, when all of a sudden we hear yelling and screaming from the feilds. Now, we all figured that either #1 you we‘re all being attacked by savege wild animals #2 being Attacked by the Reserves or #3 Attacking each other.
Now knowing this is our Cadets. We knew you we‘re attacking each other."

To me, that weekend was one fun and worthy to remember FTX.


----------



## Ranger (9 Apr 2004)

yes I ad the lunch...it was interesting lol............wow that night nav sounds jsut way too fun lol...Night Navs for me always make me uneasy...because i‘m a cpl and the same age as most of the seniors, they always capture me from my section. it‘s always fun though, they‘re a bunch of good guys.


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Apr 2004)

Lol, i remember a night nav when i got captured by my RSM, my SSM tried to rescue me, and they almost broke out into a fight.   

Fire picquet is always fun, lol. Last Ex we had, it was freezin‘ cold, but i still slept out side in the snow beside the fire the whole night, lol.
I didn‘t want to sleep beside Chrisp1j,


----------



## Ranger (10 Apr 2004)

yea, fire pickets are always fun. my very first fire picket the guy i was on fire picket with was a little *****, he heard a ruffle in the gush so he jumped ont o a picnic table and started swinging a bat around...i couldn‘t stop laughing!!
lol


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Apr 2004)

Lol, funny. 
I remember a time when i finished my picquet, i had to wake up the next guy. Because it was dark, and because all arctic tents look the same, i crawled into the officers tent. 

I crawled in almost yelling: "Sgt. (Bloggins), wake the heck up... come on... rise and shine u moron!" Then one of the senior cadets poked his head out of the next tent and said: "M/Cpl Li, what are u doing, that‘s the officer‘s tent!" 

I got scared and quickly shuffled outta there. Lmao!
Funny.


----------



## Ranger (10 Apr 2004)

lmao, that‘s hilarious!!!
it was easy for me to wake the next person up...we only had 3 tents of females so i knew exactly where they were lol


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Apr 2004)

Oh, the pains of being a guy...(sigh)

You know what else is always really great?
‘Smores and Marshmellows during fire picquet. Every Ex we have, i always bring the largest bag of marshmellows they sell. But they‘re always gone in a flash, lol. 

Once, when my corp had a trip to Ottawa, we stayed at Connaught. They didn‘t have any fires so i wanted to pour some rubbing Alcohol in a tin and light it up for marshmellows. (Yeah, i know, i‘m a crazy little kid)  :evil:   

But of course, common sense (and the thought of my CO skinning me for burning down the camp) prevailed.


----------



## Ranger (11 Apr 2004)

lol yea...s‘mores are great, and yea burning ddown the camp would suck lol you are crazy


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

My favorite time with my squadron was when we all were having a Christmas get together and we were having secret Santa. The reason why this was my favorite time was because for secret Santa my friend gave me a burger from Burger King. It was hilarious! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## krustyrl (29 Aug 2007)

Mine was as a member of 2870 Ott. Svc.Bn CC and being selected to go on the Arctic Indoc. Summer Camp in Pet and Pangnirtung back in 1979. What an experience.
And of course the annual FTX with "Operation Warlord"      :cam:   held in the dark of Connaught Ranges. Best times as a Senior Cadet and after the young cadets were all "tucked in"  just the after hours shenanigans we older ones got into.!

Some of the best times I've had.!!

Yep. I miss it.!!!!!


----------



## kratz (29 Aug 2007)

It was arriving in barracks and my room had a female in it. *Wait!* That was last week.

As a cadet, It was arriving in barracks and my room had a female in it. 

Both times I had the task of finding the right room.   :


----------

